
Ask HN: Which platforms do founders mostly use to launch products? - ufarooqi
I have seen founders using product hunt, hacker news, reddit and twitter etc. Are there other platforms like this?
======
ankyth27
Always remember to not rely solely on a rockstar launch to determine the
course of your product. Platform like producthunt, betalist could be miss or
hit... and most of the times the kind of traffic you get may contribute to
wrong signals.

------
mtmail
[https://betalist.com/](https://betalist.com/)

From my bookmarks, might be outdated
[https://github.com/intrepidkarthi/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/intrepidkarthi/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

~~~
ufarooqi
Yeah that list is pretty comprehensive. I'm gonna add `Indie hackers` and
`Beta list` in my list. I think launching at these platforms should be
sufficient for most of the founders.

------
r_singh
IndieHackers, if their building something other founders would buy.

------
vinrob92
Niche Facebook groups are a great way to launch your product as well.

~~~
ufarooqi
Yeah totally agree.

------
batuhantstkn
I think producthunt

